# Buffer's Osaka 69 Gallon FW Tank



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there,

It's been awhile and finally got my tank started so here's some pics. I think I need more stuff. :lol:

*Can someone help me ID that pleco please?*


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I would say its a common pleco.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

man, what's that white stuff growing on the side of that rock...it's giving me goosebumps looking at it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Barnacle shells. Piece of rock originally from the seashore I imagine.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

oh okay...i knew it had something to do with barnicles. it's giving me the goosebumps like whenever i look at that stuff on sharks noses, ampullae of lorenzini, or lotus seed pods photoshopped on the girls body. have you seen that? it's nasty.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I would say its a common pleco.


Agreed. Common Pleco. Pterygoplichthys pardalis Nice looking example too.


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Yah, got the rock from a beach...the CL love nibbling on them. :lol:


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

bingerz said:


> oh okay...i knew it had something to do with barnicles. it's giving me the goosebumps like whenever i look at that stuff on sharks noses, ampullae of lorenzini, or lotus seed pods photoshopped on the girls body. have you seen that? it's nasty.


haha i knew what you were talking about and googled it anyways to see it again, it really didnt gross me out like it use too, and then went on some disgusting thread hopping and yeah, i hate the internet sometimes haha. :lol:


----------

